# Least expensive car type for Uber XL?



## SteveSPG

Hey all - our city is filled with UberX but no Uber XL.

If I wanted to upgrade to a economical, good used car that qualifies for Uber XL - what would be your choices?

Also, what are the rules for UberXL vehicles and types allowed?

Many thanks...... Uber on.


----------



## Uberdawg

XL vehicles are the same as X, they just hold six or more passengers. I drive a Suburban but there are a lot of mini vans, and smaller crossover or SUV types that still qualify.


----------



## Chicago-uber

Used dodge caravan.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Kia Sorrento


----------



## SteveSPG

A Kia Sorrento holds six passengers PLUS the driver? Where? I rented one for a trip and I don't know how you can put six passengers.... unless I rented something that sounded like a Sorrento and I'm confused --- which is entirely possible since I drive for Uber! Bahaaaa !!


----------



## StephenJBlue

Used honda pilot. Verify with your local support team first.


----------



## Katie

Whats the best type of car to use? Do u get more pings with certain types of cars? 
Someone mentioned Being a Uber Plus driver compared to an X can anyone tell me what that means? Thx


----------



## SteveSPG

Uberdawg said:


> XL vehicles are the same as X, they just hold six or more passengers. I drive a Suburban but there are a lot of mini vans, and smaller crossover or SUV types that still qualify.


Is it six total or six PLUS the driver? I know very few crossovers that hold a total of seven individuals..... unless I'm mistaken. Which is VERY possible .....


----------



## StephenJBlue

Six PLUS the driver is what is needed.


----------



## frndthDuvel

0


SteveSPG said:


> Is it six total or six PLUS the driver? I know very few crossovers that hold a total of seven individuals..... unless I'm mistaken. Which is VERY possible .....


Of course you have to buy it with the 6 seat option, plus Driver =7. I have only had people be surprised at how much room is in the back row. If they want more room order an SUV. Fully loaded at least 5K cheaper than Explorer. Easier to get around than an Explorer too. It was nice to see tonight on the national news that Kia Sorrento one of the few SUV's that did not have a fatality. I have tried to argue with Support that I should be able to be considered Plus if that freekin Buick is. Badgeism!


----------



## Uberdawg

SteveSPG said:


> Is it six total or six PLUS the driver? I know very few crossovers that hold a total of seven individuals..... unless I'm mistaken. Which is VERY possible .....


Six passengers. Almost anything with a third seat will hold six, 2 or 3 in back, 2 or 3 in center and 1 in front. My Suburban has 2nd row Buckets so 3 go in the back and 1 up front with me.


----------



## Uberdawg

Katie said:


> Whats the best type of car to use? Do u get more pings with certain types of cars?
> Someone mentioned Being a Uber Plus driver compared to an X can anyone tell me what that means? Thx


You will get a few more pings if you can do both X and XL. XL has a higher fare (for us it is almost twice the X price). Downside is XL is more costly to operate. I get pretty decent tips and I think it is because people appreciate the room, especially the X riders. Got a $20 tip tonight because the guy had a Camry on the way and me on the way back (he was rather large). Told him he needs to order XL just for the room.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Uberdawg said:


> You will get a few more pings if you can do both X and XL. XL has a higher fare (for us it is almost twice the X price). Downside is XL is more costly to operate. I get pretty decent tips and I think it is because people appreciate the room, especially the X riders. Got a $20 tip tonight because the guy had a Camry on the way and me on the way back (he was rather large). Told him he needs to order XL just for the room.


I have had less than 5 PAX, or even a single request XL just for the room as you say. A few folks on the way to the airport with luggage might not want that "best car for UBER out there" and also order XL.


----------



## eloso

SteveSPG said:


> Hey all - our city is filled with UberX but no Uber XL.
> 
> If I wanted to upgrade to a economical, good used car that qualifies for Uber XL - what would be your choices?
> 
> Also, what are the rules for UberXL vehicles and types allowed?
> 
> Many thanks...... Uber on.


Before I decided to do Uber SUV I was going to do UberXL. I came to the conclusion that a Toyota Sienna was the best option for me. 
Good luck.


----------



## Uberdawg

Wish we had SUV.


----------



## Katie

Sorry new to this. How many does an X seat? 
Also whats the Uber Plus? Is that a certain type of car? Thx


----------



## Uberdawg

X seats 4. I think Plus is a fancy X (like Acura, Lexus, Benz etc..), we don't have it here so not totally sure


----------



## Katie

Ok thank u.


----------



## scrurbscrud

SteveSPG said:


> Hey all - our city is filled with UberX but no Uber XL.
> 
> If I wanted to upgrade to a economical, good used car that qualifies for Uber XL - what would be your choices?
> 
> Also, what are the rules for UberXL vehicles and types allowed?
> 
> Many thanks...... Uber on.


If you decide on an XL get one that is about 3-4 years from expiration. You'll find out in about a day that if you are forced to drive X with an XL you WILL lose money because they are considerably more expensive to drive. And if you drive with any frequency/miles you'll run it out to nothing in 3 years, tops. Heavier vehicles banging around on shitty streets really raises all hell with them.

There is far less demand for XL, so invariably drivers will take the bait on X rates to justify their driving time.

Marginal proposition.


----------



## theuberhub

SteveSPG said:


> Hey all - our city is filled with UberX but no Uber XL.
> 
> If I wanted to upgrade to a economical, good used car that qualifies for Uber XL - what would be your choices?
> 
> Also, what are the rules for UberXL vehicles and types allowed?
> 
> Many thanks...... Uber on.


This is a good question, basically it all comes down to cost. Being an Uber XL driver you will get those fares that will be more than Uber X, but they do not come as frequent as with X. So you can safely say the majority of your rides will be X. But, if you are doing mostly airport runs, XL is your best bet. I have seen many people prefer an XL than X at the airport. The typical wait-time for an XL to get a ping at the airport is much lower than an X. But again you have to outweigh what your ultimate goal will be. If you are just interested in doing Ride-share and not private work (Business chauffeur) from time to time then the most affordable XL is the Mitsubishi Outlander. It seats 7 (Including the driver). The 2015 is less than 20k which is pretty good compared to those in its class. And they drive really smooth. I was actually surprised. But if you ever want to get into corporate driving on the side, a newer Toyota Highlander (2014 and up) or Chevy suburban or Tahoe would be the best. So just analyze if its worth the money to bump up to XL. Oh and with Suburbans or Tahoe's your actually considered Uber SUV which is 4x Uber X.


----------



## frndthDuvel

theuberhub said:


> This is a good question, basically it all comes down to cost. Being an Uber XL driver you will get those fares that will be more than Uber X, but they do not come as frequent as with X. So you can safely say the majority of your rides will be X. But, if you are doing mostly airport runs, XL is your best bet. I have seen many people prefer an XL than X at the airport. The typical wait-time for an XL to get a ping at the airport is much lower than an X. But again you have to outweigh what your ultimate goal will be. If you are just interested in doing Ride-share and not private work (Business chauffeur) from time to time then the most affordable XL is the Mitsubishi Outlander. It seats 7 (Including the driver). The 2015 is less than 20k which is pretty good compared to those in its class. And they drive really smooth. I was actually surprised. But if you ever want to get into corporate driving on the side, a newer Toyota Highlander (2014 and up) or Chevy suburban or Tahoe would be the best. So just analyze if its worth the money to bump up to XL. Oh and with Suburbans or Tahoe's your actually considered Uber SUV which is 4x Uber X.


I looked at the Misubishi Outlander, but the word from reviews and sitting in it myself found the 3rd row more suitable for kids. Slashed ratings flashed before my eyes. I went with a KIA Sorrento. Not quite as cheap as an Outlander but better than an Explorer et al. A bit tight getting in, but surprisingly comfortable and enough space once in. Nothing but surprised compliments from riders. Mitsubishi is getting better, but still at least 5-10 years behind KIA/Hyundai imo in form and fit.


----------



## tone17

frndthDuvel said:


> I looked at the Misubishi Outlander, but the word from reviews and sitting in it myself found the 3rd row more suitable for kids. Slashed ratings flashed before my eyes. I went with a KIA Sorrento. Not quite as cheap as an Outlander but better than an Explorer et al. A bit tight getting in, but surprisingly comfortable and enough space once in. Nothing but surprised compliments from riders. Mitsubishi is getting better, but still at least 5-10 years behind KIA/Hyundai imo in form and fit.


I've been looking a Nissan Rogue with third row. Same thing the 3rd row is so small. Has anyone had any experience with losing rating due to tight fit in 3rd row. 26 MPG makes it tempting for an XL car.


----------



## frndthDuvel

tone17 said:


> I've been looking a Nissan Rogue with third row. Same thing the 3rd row is so small. Has anyone had any experience with losing rating due to tight fit in 3rd row. 26 MPG makes it tempting for an XL car.


My responses were not enough? Never a problem with ratings with the KIA. Only surprise how nice the fit, finish and form was.
Warranty of course makes sense for ride share.


----------



## Risab1981

I have a Hyundai Santa Fe and am classified as XL. I only have 4 seats (+driver). It's great when people request XL and they have 2-3 people with luggage. The problem is when I get an XL req., show up and there is 5-6 people waiting. It was never a problem until recently because all the trips have been 2-3 people, and one time 5, but they texted ahead of time and asked if it was cool to pack in 5 people. This lead me to think the Rider app is asking the person to specify how many people they have. Apparently this isn't the case. The other day I had 3 XL requests I had to cancel because they had 6 people. Uber support flat out told me I am XL and to kindly ask people to cancel the trip or put 4 ppl in the car and ask them to request a 2nd car. 

Why they can't modify the APP to specify how many people you actually have, I don't know. It seems like a no brainier. I have had a ton of XL's with 2 people, with Band Gear / Suitcases that want a SUV for obvious reasons.


----------



## steveK2016

Risab1981 said:


> I have a Hyundai Santa Fe and am classified as XL. I only have 4 seats (+driver). It's great when people request XL and they have 2-3 people with luggage. The problem is when I get an XL req., show up and there is 5-6 people waiting. It was never a problem until recently because all the trips have been 2-3 people, and one time 5, but they texted ahead of time and asked if it was cool to pack in 5 people. This lead me to think the Rider app is asking the person to specify how many people they have. Apparently this isn't the case. The other day I had 3 XL requests I had to cancel because they had 6 people. Uber support flat out told me I am XL and to kindly ask people to cancel the trip or put 4 ppl in the car and ask them to request a 2nd car.
> 
> Why they can't modify the APP to specify how many people you actually have, I don't know. It seems like a no brainier. I have had a ton of XL's with 2 people, with Band Gear / Suitcases that want a SUV for obvious reasons.


You lucked out, that's a mistake. Xl requires that you can fit 6 people, unless for some reason it's different in your city which wouldn't make sense. What's the point of X vs XL if you're basically carrying the same amount of pax?

I sat in a new santa fe that has 3rd row and it's surprisingly comfortable in the 3rd row.


----------



## OdyUber

Get a well used Japanese minivan Honda Odyssey or Toyota Siena are ranked highest.

In a market where 10 year old cars are allowed, get an 7-8 years old model with some 120k miles and drive it into the ground for 2 years & 250k, donate it to a church or other charity at the end for the tax receipt.

You should be able to acquire it for about 8-9k and forecast 3-4K total in tires and regular maintenance for that period.

Fuel consumption will be more than a Prius of same price, but you get to take some better fares too.


----------



## Mornight

OdyUber said:


> Get a well used Japanese minivan Honda Odyssey or Toyota Siena are ranked highest.
> 
> In a market where 10 year old cars are allowed, get an 7-8 years old model with some 120k miles and drive it into the ground for 2 years & 250k, donate it to a church or other charity at the end for the tax receipt.
> 
> You should be able to acquire it for about 8-9k and forecast 3-4K total in tires and regular maintenance for that period.
> 
> Fuel consumption will be more than a Prius of same price, but you get to take some better fares too.


Totally agree with your point. You are right. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tmw76

I have a 2015 KIA Sedona that is leased and I'm trying to burn up miles. I had a 2012 previously and very good vehicle and low maintenance cost. Since the resale value isn't great, get a 5 year old one with 100k miles and should get you another 75k miles.


----------



## MSUGrad9902

I'm very happy with my used Ford Flex. I can take up to 6 passengers. A good used minivan is also very economical. The Kia minivan is a Sedona. Dodge and Chryslers are going to be cheaper but they're not as reliable as the Toyota or Honda.


----------



## Mornight

MSUGrad9902 said:


> I'm very happy with my used Ford Flex. I can take up to 6 passengers. A good used minivan is also very economical. The Kia minivan is a Sedona. Dodge and Chryslers are going to be cheaper but they're not as reliable as the Toyota or Honda.


What is the fuel average of your machine?


----------



## UberKevPA

I use the Honda Pilot for XL (when wifey permits) and Element for UberX.


----------



## occupant

Chrysler Pacifica, Ford Flex, Dodge Journey, many of those have 7 passenger seating but some are 6 or 5 seats.


----------



## Mornight

occupant said:


> Chrysler Pacifica, Ford Flex, Dodge Journey, many of those have 7 passenger seating but some are 6 or 5 seats.


Can i see the image of your ride?


----------



## occupant

Mornight said:


> Can i see the image of your ride?


Nope. It's an Altima. Looks like every other one there is.


----------



## Scooby4429

SteveSPG said:


> Is it six total or six PLUS the driver? I know very few crossovers that hold a total of seven individuals..... unless I'm mistaken. Which is VERY possible .....


I have a Dodge Journey which has a third row seat - 2 in third row, 3 in middle row and 2 in front = 7. Great vehicle!


----------

